# Best way to do this ??



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I have 4 ceilings that were painted with Semigloss Interior Paint. Seems they used to be popcorn texture and they scraped just some of that and paint over it. There is no primer underneath the white paint. 

What tool to use ? Planex ? Orbital sander? if I use an orbital sander, Any recommendations on sandpaper? usually the regular stuff at HD doesn't work.

What would you use?

Is there some kind of adapter for the Planex to work with a 1 1/4 vacuum hose?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd just skim it and sand that. Obviously Guardz the torn/bare drywall first.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Paint peels really easy Paul. I want to fix it right.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Zactly.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Paint peels really easy Paul. I want to fix it right.


I was assuming the existing coating is was well adhered. Then sand & scrape all you can get off, prime & skim, sand & prime. I still think you will end up skimming it, rather than being able to sand it all.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

With a 3-4" putter scrape what is easy, then Gardz the mess. Then skim. 
Might want to throw a couple of screws in if the rock is loose and retape seams that need it.

Power sanding will be a waste of time.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> Power sanding will be a waste of time.


Kind of what I've been thinking. With that paint on it, its just going to get all torn up and still going to need to be skimmed. I just don't see how you could sand it smooth.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

All seams need to be re taped. Also I would have to put screws like in the first pic.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I just don't see how you could sand it smooth.


But I've been wrong before. As you know, there are many different ways to get to the finish line in this trade. For what its worth, my opinion is you are going to end up skimming.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> All seams need to be re taped. Also I would have to put screws like in the first pic.


Exactly how lose is the existing coating?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

It doesn't peel in sheets. But it didn't adhere well. I was thinking about re screwing everything, sand it, prime it with an oil primer and paint it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Fck, just re-rock the entire bastard. If you gotta retape everything anyway, then you can skip all the bs sanding and scraping and skimming.

Be alot easier, faster, less mess, look better.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Ohh and I was going to skim it after primer


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't see any way you can finish that without mudding. None.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

That's the plan.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Fck, just re-rock the entire bastard. If you gotta retape everything anyway, then you can skip all the bs sanding and scraping and skimming.
> 
> Be alot easier, faster, less mess, look better.


Honestly. Sanding ceilings suck as is when its just tape joints...on that one i wouldnt even consider it. Id pass it up, my neck and shoulders would take a beating.

Either way you have to skim it..

Scrape back as much as you can, peel stop. Gaurdz the bare stuff..screw, re-tape. Skim..

I kind of agree with TJ just re rock the whole thing. Might even be able to get away with 1/4". In the end its going to look nicer, with less work.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

StripandCaulk said:


> Honestly. Sanding ceilings suck as is when its just tape joints...on that one i wouldnt even consider it. Id pass it up, my neck and shoulders would take a beating.
> 
> Either way you have to skim it..
> 
> ...


How the fck do you got over 1200 posts already?


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> How the fck do you got over 1200 posts already?


 no clue


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Fck, just re-rock the entire bastard. If you gotta retape everything anyway, then you can skip all the bs sanding and scraping and skimming.
> 
> Be alot easier, faster, less mess, look better.


that'd what i thought, just slap some 1/4 inch rock up, tape, and skim it, it would be a lot.cheaper than scrapping that chit.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

TJ, your killing me with the new avatar. :whistling2:


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> that'd what i thought, just slap some 1/4 inch rock up, tape, and skim it, it would be a lot.cheaper than scrapping that chit.


 Absolutely....:thumbsup:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> TJ, your killing me with the new avatar. :whistling2:


TaTa's


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> TJ, your killing me with the new avatar. :whistling2:


Yeah, she is a very talented actress...:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Yeah, she is a very talented actress...:thumbsup:


Good "assets".


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Good "assets".


Everyone saying how distracting my other one was, so I thought I'd get a less distracting one of her.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

:whistling2:


TJ Paint said:


> Everyone saying how distracting my other one was, so I thought I'd get a less distracting one of her.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> TJ, your killing me with the new avatar. :whistling2:


 You better get used to this kind of stuff Paul...remember you've got the "gentleman's club" project coming up:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

CliffK said:


> You better get used to this kind of stuff Paul...remember you've got the "gentleman's club" project coming up:whistling2:


LOL, your killing me. :yes:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Everyone saying how distracting my other one was, so I thought I'd get a less distracting one of her.


Oh, your really succeeding there now.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

CliffK said:


> You better get used to this kind of stuff Paul...remember you've got the "gentleman's club" project coming up:whistling2:


Trust me, if I'm awarded the project you guys will hear all about it. I'll be posting all day long while I'm _attempting_ to work. :yes:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

How do you know theres not just"gentlemen" in the gentlemens club??


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> How do you know theres not just"gentlemen" in the gentlemens club??


I can't tell ya right now. But I'd know one if I saw one.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Trust me, if I'm awarded the project you guys will hear all about it. I'll be posting all day long while I'm _attempting_ to work. :yes:


 Oh Great!... So none of us will get anything done that week!
You gotta love the internet-I can see it now ,Schmidt's project in Chicago shuts down painting companies across the globe!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rent....Hire a pro?


Sorry dude...had to


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

What a hell happen to my thread???


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Paul and TJ


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> What a hell happen to my thread???


Go and sheet rock the sonbitch. Thread is mine now


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Thanks Paul and TJ


All in a days work. :jester:


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Definitely re-rock it. I would go with 3/8", I usually don't like working with 1/4" unless the substrate ir really flat. Get some glue (I use expanding polyurethane from a spray foam gun) and you have to use a lot less screws.


----------



## pucks101 (Mar 29, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Fck, just re-rock the entire bastard. If you gotta retape everything anyway, then you can skip all the bs sanding and scraping and skimming.
> 
> Be alot easier, faster, less mess, look better.


Agree...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If there is a lot of tape work and skimming I would consider this Fibatape made by Fibafuse called Super Crackstop. 

I was recently sent some of this to try and have not used it yet but the idea is rather than tear out chewed up rock you can put the mesh layer over the wall and skim it. Rolls are 3'x150' 

I also started using their Fibafuse tape instead of traditional paper tape and like it a lot better. They sent me samples of the Crackstop and their 36'wide tape which also is used for large repairs. It just arrived today but I am anxious to try it on the wall. 

Here is what the stuff looks like.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> If there is a lot of tape work and skimming I would consider this Fibatape made by Fibafuse called Super Crackstop.
> 
> I was recently sent some of this to try and have not used it yet but the idea is rather than tear out chewed up rock you can put the mesh layer over the wall and skim it. Rolls are 3'x150'
> 
> ...


Thanks Sean can you send it my way.  So how do I get on that train to get free samples?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is a better pic of the Fibafuse tape I started using instead of paper.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ok send that one too


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Thanks Sean can you send it my way.  So how do I get on that train to get free samples?


Not sure, it was offered up on DWT a couple years ago to try their Fibafuse tape and I was talking to them in a pm about the 36" stuff recently and they offered to send me some samples to try. Nothing complicated just communication with dealers and vendors I guess but I think you may have focused on a different part of the message than intended as the point was if you have a fair amount of repairs to go along with the skimming then you could run these three foot sections over lapped about an inch and skim the thing.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Not sure, it was offered up on DWT a couple years ago to try their Fibafuse tape and I was talking to them in a pm about the 36" stuff recently and they offered to send me some samples to try. Nothing complicated just communication with dealers and vendors I guess but I think you may have focused on a different part of the message than intended as the point was if you have a fair amount of repairs to go along with the skimming then you could run these three foot sections over lapped about an inch and skim the thing.


That's what I'm going to do. Thanks for that info. :thumbup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Is around $ 60 bucks.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Never even knew they sold it in that size Sean. Thanks.

That would've come in handy when I had to patch numerous cracks in old plastered SF homes.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Is around $ 60 bucks.


Yeah for a 3'x150' the samples they sent me were 3'x75' A cheaper option than tear out and redo and I am anxious to try the big sheets for the purpose since I have been sold on how much I like their tape better. 

What is the sqft of the ceiling you are doing? How many rolls would you need 1? 2? or 3? so it is a added cost that you may not of considered. 

Maybe they will chime into this thread as well since they are participating members on DWT.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Is around $ 60 bucks.


Also walltools sells it for 42 a roll. http://www.walltools.com/fibatape-super-crackstop.html



CApainter said:


> Never even knew they sold it in that size Sean. Thanks.
> 
> That would've come in handy when I had to patch numerous cracks in old plastered SF homes.


No problem they also sell the 36" stuff that needs to be bedded in that is what the last picture is and has the same type of material as the roll that is partially unrolled to show how it is not paper or mesh.


----------

